# 17 eggs only 8 mature



## ClaireB (Jan 26, 2005)

Hi

I had ec today.  I had 17 eggs but only 8 mature.  Clinic are incubating 3 more to see if they do mature.  

I can't help but feel although I have 8 eggs, than I have had 9 duff ones and wondering why.  Any thoughts?

Thanks

ClaireB


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Could be a number of reasons. Sometimes it´s just how things are when there are a high number of eggs; it may be that in hindsight your eggs could have done with another day or two of injects before egg collection.
Eight is still a good number to work with so there is still bucket loads of hope!!

Ruth


----------



## ClaireB (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks Ruth.


----------

